# Free Informational Webinar with US and Canadian Accountants!



## DavidMcKeegan

Hello!

If you are filing taxes as an American in Canada, you don’t want to miss our newest webinar, “Everything Americans Living in Canada Need to Know about Filing Canadian and US Taxes”!

Join us on Tuesday, March 3rd, 2015 at 6pm EST for this free live, interactive webinar. Greenback Co-founder David McKeegan and our Canadian tax expert, Justine, outline all the important expat tax information you need to know before the June 15th filing deadline. The tax laws are complex and constantly changing—let the Greenback team simplify the jargon to help you fully understand your US and Canadian tax obligations.

You’ll learn the answers to these questions and more!

• What kind of income is taxable in Canada and the US?
• How can the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion save me money?
• Are Canadian investment plans, such as RRSP’s and RRIF’s, tax-deductible?
• Are TFSA’s tax-free in the US?
• What is FATCA?
• How do I file FBAR?

If you would like to get registered for this webinar please follow the link below:

https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/reg...rce=expatforum.

We hope to see you there!!!

The Greenback Team


----------

